# Crock Pot Lasagna



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I saw this on line a couple of weeks ago...
So, I whipped up my version. I used my big crock pot,
and two lbs Ricotta and 1/2 lb mozzarella.

First I made a meat sauce with about 1 lb chop beef
and one pound ground sausage and two cans plum
tomatoes.
First, I layer down the sauce, then RAW lasagna noodles,
then more sauce ...then 1 lb ricotta and 4 oz chopped
mozzarella and parmigiana cheese...
Then I repeated it..more sauce, noodles, ricotta, mozzarella and grading cheese,
Lastly, I put more noodles on top
and more sauce...I cooked it for 3 1/2 hours at medium. 
It was awesome...my guy had three helpings...
It was great not having to boil the noodles and bake it in the oven.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks great. No herbs & spices? No garlic or onion?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

All the spices are in the sauce, lots of garlic, italian seasoning, basil, and sage.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Forgive me but when I first saw the thread title I read "CRACKPOT Lasagna".


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> All the spices are in the sauce, lots of garlic, italian seasoning, basil, and sage.


They aren't in your recipe. Unless I can't see them?
What Italian Seasoning do you use?

I was craving Lasagna last night after your Italian dish. It was late & I settled for a cheap small frozen pizza. I told the store's East Indian owner, it's un-American not to have Lasagna.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> They aren't in your recipe. Unless I can't see them?
> What Italian Seasoning do you use?


I didn’t give the recipe for the sauce. First, I lightly brown several cloves of chopped
garlic in a few tablespoons extra virgin olive oil...then put in 2 cans of plum tomatoes
( that I mash with a potato masher, then salt and pepper...then Italian seasoning ( about 1 1/2 teaspoons)...while the sauce is simmering, I fry the chop meat and sausage in a little olive oil
until it’s cooked...then I add it to the tomato sauce...simmer it for about 45 minutes,,,
then at the end I add fresh chopped parsley and fresh basil ( from my freezer) then it’s ready to go.

I make my own Italian seasoning with oregano, basil, thyme, rosemary, rubbed sage, & garlic powder, and marjoram.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots, now I feel better. 😊


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Yea, I would shove at least 3 helpings of that in my mouth. Then the leftovers would be lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> Yea, I would shove at least 3 helpings of that in my mouth. Then the leftovers would be lunch tomorrow.


You mean I finally posted something you like? 
Leftovers, we had leftover leasagna tonight and I have enough for 
another meal...Since I don’t like eating the same thing three days in
a row, I think I’ll freeze it for another night.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

We had a similar "one-pot lasagna" last night, made in the InstantPot. It's based loosely off this recipe:








Weeknight Lasagna Toss


Watch this video to discover the easy way to make a delicious Weeknight Lasagna Toss! This tasty and fun lasagna toss takes just one skillet.




www.myfoodandfamily.com





We had to stop calling it "pot lasagna" when marijuana was legalized here.

I also attempted a new recipe for Italian bread, which came out pretty badly. But even bad, fresh bread is better than store-bought.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

CaptTom said:


> We had a similar "one-pot lasagna" last night, made in the InstantPot. It's based loosely off this recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ricotta though ...But it could easily be put on top in the serving dish...


That reminds me of my lasagna soup. Lastly the ricotta goes on top in the bowl.









DIY Home Improvement Forum







www.diychatroom.com


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Two Knots. If I lived closer I think I would become friends with your husband just so I could get invited over for dinner. I love Italian food. Making veal scallopini tonight. My wife said she didnt know how to make it. Told her just make sure the meat is taken out of the freezer. I got the rest


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BayouRunner said:


> Two Knots. If I lived closer I think I would become friends with your husband just so I could get invited over for dinner. I love Italian food. Making veal scallopini tonight. My wife said she didnt know how to make it. Told her just make sure the meat is taken out of the freezer. I got the rest


Now that funny, her assignment ‘if she chose to take it’ was to take the meat from the freezer!
LOL


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Two Knots said:


> Now that funny, her assignment ‘if she chose to take it’ was to take the meat from the freezer!
> LOL


Yeah my memory is shot! Or maybe I’m just too busy. I rarely remember to take anything out. I needed help with that part


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> No ricotta though ...But it could easily be put on top in the serving dish...


Right. We add ricotta as a last step. We also add some mozzarella on top and broil it for a bit, if we have time. As I said, what we make is "loosely based" on that recipe. It's an easy recipe to modify and expand as you like.


----------

